# Poker sur Ipad



## milllou (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

étant donné que Flash n'est pas supporté par Ipad j'ai lu qu'une petite application permettait de contourner cette lacune.

Croyez-vous qu'en installant cette application cela me permettrait d'avoir accès aux divers sites de Poker en ligne qui tournent en Flash ?

Merci,


----------



## MacJess (14 Avril 2011)

Pour ce qui est du flash et des sites je ne sais pas, par contre l'application winamax marche impec pour jouer au poker en argent réel. Elle marche aussi avec l'iphone d'ailleurs.

J'en profite pour demander des retours si vous avez tester d'autres applications poker sur Ipad/Iphone genre Bwin ou autre... Ca pourrait être sympa de partager nos impressions


----------



## milllou (14 Avril 2011)

Merci pour l'info Winamax (c'est Bruel ça, non ?).
Perso je joue sur Pokerstars.com mais si Winamax me permet de jouer sur l'iPad pourquoi ne pas changer?


----------



## MacJess (14 Avril 2011)

Oui c'est  lui. Moi aussi je jouais sur Pokerstar, mais j'ai pas trouvé d'appli ipad/iphone. J'en ai trouvé que pour Bwin et winamax et d'après les commentaires j'ai opté pour winamax. 

Je ne l'ai que depuis 3 jours j'ai essayé en cashgame, il y a pas mal de monde surtout le soir. Voila pour mes impressions.


----------



## milllou (14 Avril 2011)

ok merci. je regarderai un de ces soir car je veux être certain que Winamax me convient.
9a fait qq années que je suis sur Pokerstar


----------



## MacJess (14 Avril 2011)

Franchement l'interface est bien faite, tu peux d'ailleurs l'essayer avec l'argent virtuel, et le confort sur ipad est sans rapport avec le pc portable.

Par contre je vois deux gros problèmes avec la version ipad/iphone de Winamax :

- il n'est pas possible pour le moment de multi-tabler
- il n'y a pas de tracker (en fait il faut que je cherche peut être que ca existe)


----------



## milllou (14 Avril 2011)

ça c'est pas un pb pour moi car je ne joue que sur une table à la fois (c'est déjà assez difficile !)


----------

